# Automobile modelers . . . ??



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is there any *car model* fans here? Seems like most here are into sci-fi kits and stuff. That's fine and cool by me but it's not my bag, ya know? Would like to see some chatter on the new car kits coming out once in a while but it seems like if I posted something on here I might be talking to myself . . . :lol: 

I love popping in here to scope out all the neat stuff you guys do with the monster kits and space kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Not so many car builders.

Funny cause they're the majority of kits sold. That and armor. I've not gone looking but I suspect there are BB's that cater only to auto builds.


Cool Torino. edit: I'm confused; the buildups seem to be of a monte carlo and a chevelle. What are the ford boxes?

I'm more into exotic cars from the 60's.

Can we see underneath? Pop the hood (unless of course they're curbside (where did that term come from?))!

edit edit: ooooh, these are new kits you want to chat about. Sorry; nascars not my bag.

This is a racing car:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am currently working on a 1948 Lincoln Cabriolet for a friend of mine I will post pics when I'm done ... Jeff Oh BTW nice build


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm working on two Batmobiles,GTO,Fireball 500,and Three Mach 5.Dose that count.Alexander


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Everybody loves a great looking car kit,even though a great number of us on this board love to build Sci-Fi and monster kits as well.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

We are around 1976, believe it or not some of us car builders pop-out a figure kit every once and awhile. In fact I have been known to build about anything. I am a NASCAR nut so the Model King reissues are a great thing- even at the cost that I wish was a little less. I already have a '72 Ford underway (#15- Pearson at Riverside). 

Steve244 these are all being kitted. the '72 has been out and the Merc and M.C. are getting ready to be released.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I do a little of everything. I just finshed a build of a lighted Keaton Batmobile earlier this year. I did a thread so it should be around here. I also like doing police cars. Several of my Waterford Township Caprices (Revell Snap) are owned by Waterford police officers as well as a Michigan State car I did. My next car build will be the '86 Fiero GT by MPC. It will be built to replicate the full size one that sits in my driveway. I just need to find a set of wheels that match the ones on my car.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm a drag, TV and show car guy. I just got into figure kits about a month ago. I have a bunch of car kits to build yet. There are a couple of cars in my gallery.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a little of everything in my collection--figure kits, sci-fi, real space, military, armor, aircraft, ships, cars, bikes, etc.. I would get bored working on one subject all the time, so I like to change it up. Fortunately, I have a wide variety of interests. 

Clean work on those pro-stockers...maybe _too_ clean. If you haven't already, try doing a build sometime and dirty it up to make it look like it would after a race--scrapes, paint transfers, rub marks, etc.. A little "added realism" can make a big difference.

Also, the "Dioramas" forum seems to feature car kits more than the other forums, so you should take a look at some of those threads as well. And if you're into show rods, this is the best site on the 'net. While you're there, be sure to check out The Coffin Corner--a forum devoted to almost every type of car kit, though, of course, the primary focus is show rods.


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind doing sci-fi, but I'm not much of an artist, and the kits are just WAY too expensive for me. I do auto, armor and aircraft in that order. Most people here who are familiar with my name, due to another thread, are unaware that I even build. So here are a couple of pictures of some of my builds. I'm not just posting auto here.

























































The last one is in progress. Just about done. I need to put in tailgear, and exhaust and a touch more weathering and she's done.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

99% of what I build is car models, I'm just a slow worker so I don't post them often. But you can see some of my work here: spencer1984.com 



Steve244 said:


> Can we see underneath? Pop the hood (unless of course they're curbside (where did that term come from?))!


If I understood it correctly, the term "curbside" came from "what you would see if it was parked by the curb." So no engine or chassis details, as you can't see these items without opening & crawling in/under/around the 1:1 car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow -- nice car kits you guys!

Been doing a lot of slot car racing the last 15 years or so and have drifted away from models but these new stock car kits are going to be a nice nostalgia trip for me.


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

Only slot car track round here, nobody but a few elitists go there. The owner isa jerk and charges 15-25 bucks an hour, plus he has proprietary controllers and sells them for 80 bucks a pop. Or rents them for an additional 10 an hour. The next closest one is 150 miles away as far as I know. I do R/C though. I have an RC10T3 that needs a little bit of work, RC10GT(brand new) runs like a scolded dog, and I have a Blade CX2 Helicopter. The blade I play with periodically yer round when the weather is calm enough, and the GT I play with in the summer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I do the occasional non-sci-fi, non-superhero, non-movie-related model car kit. I've got a '92 Pontiac Grand Prix and several VW Beetles and a Kubelwagen in boxes waiting on me. Mostly, though, it's Batmobiles and futuristic car models.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I've got cars and more on my web site. 

http://public.fotki.com/ursulescu/ursulescus_car_mode/

Just seems like the focus is on the figures here, primarily because this use to be the Polar Lights fourm, and they were primarily figures.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Polar Lights did figures?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Here's the folder I just added to my PhotoBucket- "The King" from Pixar's movie "_Cars_".
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/The%20King/

After these shots, I have put on the chassis & am now working on the wheels. I like cars, I justlike them with a twist! :devil:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Here's the folder I just added to my PhotoBucket- "The King" from Pixar's movie "_Cars_".
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/The%20King/
> 
> After these shots, I have put on the chassis & am now working on the wheels. I like cars, I justlike them with a twist! :devil:


That's great!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> That's great!


Thanks! You should see my _Bug to the Future_! :devil:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Mostly, though, it's Batmobiles and futuristic car models.


Here's a shot of my Keatonmobile for ya!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

'doba I think you know I'm a car builder. Although I have an SR-71A on the bench right now. Hope to have that done in the next few nights.


Any way, here's what I finished this year Most recent to least recent:
Fujimi Porsche Cayman:









RoG Ferrari F430 after the Miami Vice Movie car:









Tamiya Nissan R34 Z-Tune with upgrade parts:









Tamiya Mercedes Benz 500 SEC Lorinser:









RoG 1/72 Dingo as an ATF truck:









Tamiya 1/48 Sherman tank before winter and during:

















I've been buying the MK releases as well, mainly the old drag cars. However I am really looking forward to the Laguna coming soon!

I usually post my completed builds on the board, but as you can see I only finish a few each year.
Bring on the car models!

Chris


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Here's a shot of my Keatonmobile for ya!


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Like most on this board, I'm a figure kit builder.

I also love classic show cars and collect many of the reissues of Barris, Ed Roth, and Tom Daniels.

The last car I built was an AMT "Duece" about three years ago.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And you opened the cockpit, too! That's cool! Any close ups of the inside?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I sure do! I have about 30 or 40 fiber optics hooked up. Lights off then lights on below. I also have a small blue LED to provide "interior" lighting.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/IMG_9675.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/IMG_9676.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Very slick! :thumbsup:


----------



## mpainter (Aug 28, 2011)

99 percent of what I've been building is 70s and 80s drag car kits, all of them I've seen race when I was a kid. One kit I just got,1/16 scale Mickey Thompson Revelleader has got some bad decales I can't find any replacements anywhere, slixx does not have them. Can anyone help... ANYBODY


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> Is there any *car model* fans here? Seems like most here are into sci-fi kits and stuff.


 Look at the main page. 'Model Cars' is section unto itself
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312.
'The Modeling Forum' seems to be predominantly figures, although the name doesn't reflect that. Maybe we should talk Hankster into changing it so as not to confuse or irritate newcomers?


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Subject matter*

I like that we are not so tied to any one subject, though we do gravitate to figures and Sci Fi. I'm a jack of all trades myself and cars are a HUGE part of my collection.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Same here. I can appreciate someone who dedicates their modeling skills to only one or two subjects, but that would bore me to tears. I have far too many monkeys on my back, and they all need to be fed eventually.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I like building show cars and odd cars, Tom Daniels, Ed Roth, and such. I have a number of them in my stash. Over the last couple of years I built the Munsters cars and the Batmobile. I have a Beatnik Bandit in work for a long time now. But honestly this forum is basically for horror or oddball figure models. As another guy said, their is a model car forum where I would hope you can find much more pertinent posts. Have fun, I model horror, scifi, WW2 aircraft, pop culture, and show cars myself.

Bob K.


----------



## mpainter (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I've done some Tom Daniels And WWll air craft kits in the past, when they were 2 dollars a piece. I built the munsters cars a few months ago. but was disapointed from the lack of parts and detail the kit had. I thought about doing other kits, maybe I should , do'nt want to get bored with it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I guess I should toss in my two cents worth here by saying something, I seem to be more in to Scale then Type of kits my self, I mainly build 1:24 and 1:25 cars kits along with Larger Semi Rigs and small trucks But I have found my self doing things like The Lost In space Chariot as well as Heavy Equipments all in the same scale, But it does seem to be only Vehicles I noticed, I have no desire or real wont to do anything else my self, an occasional Air Craft of Military Build from time to time in a deferent scale, Even A Ship or two just because That's all I can find, But Like I said Something that is More mechanized is all that fits my passion, Not that there is anything wrong with other builds like I said, Because there's not, Its just Not me is all, as well as I ONLY BUILD in the Model Car Section, its just where I started and I can Find the Stage to enjoy the build as well is all, And that's the only real reason, But I say to you all now,...
*"To Build on My Brothers" *We must All enjoy are self How we see fit as well, I'm sure you all agree on that......I Wouldn't have it any other way my self...lol





*Ian Anderson*


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I build all subjects and race cars if my main modelling subject with Sci-Fi being second.

My favourite subject is F1 cars so I go to www.f1m.com for my car forum fix.

Here and SSM is for my Sci-Fi stuff.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm building a 1/1 scale of a 1960 GMC truck w/V-6 would that count?

See pictures

http://rides.webshots.com/album/579894970vydbSl


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Started out close to 50 years ago when a classmate gave me a brown grocery bag (remember them?) full of model car parts. Built mostly cars, some planes, and some of the monster kits before I discovered girls :thumbsup: and I forgot all about plastic Got back into car modeling a few years ago, and since I also love woodworking, I got into scratchbuilding, which I totally love! Found this site because a friend invited me to see a documentary about Aurora monster model kits, and rekindled my interest. Have plans on scratchbuilding (at least one) of the giant robots from the movie "Sky Captain, world of tomorrow". 

Been working off & on for a few years now, on this mostly scratchbuilt VW pickup driven by Gunther the Clown:








Started out with a BRATZ VW toy bus, front wheels off a diecast bicycle, rear wheels off something else, and pretty much everythhing else is scratched. 500+ pics here: http://public.fotki.com/V866/skwirlydragpu/if anyone's interested.

Looking forward to hopefully getting a couple of the monster kits and relive a bit of my childhood


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Masterful Job Schwinnster !,...* now Thats thinking *OUT SIDE THE BOX DUDE*, with out a doubt,..... * (A+) *in my book.



*Ian*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking build Schwinnster. You really capture the Weird-Ohs look with your creation and the painting and all look fantastic. Girls, they did interrupt many a modelers activities didn't they??? My wife doesn't mind my modeling at all and has put up with it in one form or another over our 31 years. I was doing rockets mainly when we got married and she has attended contests with me and the kids when they were still here. Now she attends plastic model contests with me. But that one special girl is a gem.

Bob K.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> Great looking build Schwinnster. You really capture the Weird-Ohs look with your creation and the painting and all look fantastic. Girls, they did interrupt many a modelers activities didn't they??? My wife doesn't mind my modeling at all and has put up with it in one form or another over our 31 years. I was doing rockets mainly when we got married and she has attended contests with me and the kids when they were still here. Now she attends plastic model contests with me. But that one special girl is a gem.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob. I hope to finish Gunther the Clown and his VW drag pu one of these days- as long as I don't get entangled with another female....:lol: Sounds like you do have a very special lady-- God bless you both. My band buddy, who used to build cars-- now does aircraft, had a girlfriend that decided one day she had enough of his models-- AND THREW THEM IN THE GARBAGE!!! Like I said-- he *'had'* that girlfriend. His present wife actually did a Battlestar Gallactic Viper build with his help recently.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hi here. Love the Gunther and VW pickup. I am lucky with my wife. Not only does she put up with me building models, but she builds as well. She likes doing cars and sailing ships mostly. I predominantly do cars, but also enjoy doing sci-fi, sailing ships, boats, and planes. Our son recently got married and moved out, so my wife decided to make his room into a modeling room. Now we have one place where either of us (or the kids) can go to work on our models instead of just working on the table. Those of us that have understanding wives are lucky, in my opinion.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

spencer1984 said:


> 99% of what I build is car models, I'm just a slow worker so I don't post them often. But you can see some of my work here: spencer1984.com
> 
> 
> 
> If I understood it correctly, the term "curbside" came from "what you would see if it was parked by the curb." So no engine or chassis details, as you can't see these items without opening & crawling in/under/around the 1:1 car.


Nice site! I bookmarked it for future reference.

I didn't realize there were so many TV/Movie cars. I noticed you dont have a Sanford and Son truck. Any plans to build one?


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Wow!*

Yeah, gotta say that is a REALLY nice site for car models, good builds and great information too! BOOKMARKED!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Most definitely! I've spent more than a few hours looking at all of the eye candy on Mr. Spencer's website. Aside from it being just plain fun, it's inspiring to see the results that can be attained by such a talented artist and it motivates me to do better on every kit I build.


----------

